# Smoking issue



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi All, 

i have recently received an offer from a company working in Media city dubai, although i have a few concerns, 

1. i am a chain smoker (5-7 smokes per day at least) .. will it pose a threat to my legal offer being issued?
2. Will smoking be a cause in offer letter being withdrawn?
3. will it affect my health insurance and will get my employer under concern?
4. are there ample places to smoke in Dubai media city?
5. can i smoke in the room or in balcony of my room in dubai?

any discussion links within the forum to provide more information are welcome

thanks for the revert and hoping for an early revert.

Thanks, 

Lovish


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovish said:


> Hi All, i have recently received an offer from a company working in Media city dubai, although i have a few concerns, 1. i am a chain smoker (5-7 smokes per day at least) .. will it pose a threat to my legal offer being issued? 2. Will smoking be a cause in offer letter being withdrawn? 3. will it affect my health insurance and will get my employer under concern? 4. are there ample places to smoke in Dubai media city? 5. can i smoke in the room or in balcony of my room in dubai? any discussion links within the forum to provide more information are welcome thanks for the revert and hoping for an early revert. Thanks, Lovish


1. Smoking 7 cigarettes a day is not chain smoking. Chain smokers light their next cigarette from the one they're currently smoking and don't stop the entire day.
2. Why do you think it would be a threat to your legal offer being issued?
3. Why do you think it would cause your offer letter to be withdrawn?
4. It's unlikely you'll have to fill out any forms or be asked any questions if your company is providing the health cover.
5. Why do you think it would be a concern to your employer?
6. I don't know about smoking facilities in Media City.
7. Do you mean can you smoke where you live? If you're living alone, of course. If you share, the people you're living with may not like it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> 1. Smoking 7 cigarettes a day is not chain smoking. Chain smokers light their next cigarette from the one they're currently smoking and don't stop the entire day.
> .


Who knows - he might smoke veeeeeeery loooong cigarettes!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Who knows - he might smoke veeeeeeery loooong cigarettes!


Hahaha! That conjures up all sorts of Images in my head. I worked with an Armenian gentleman who really was a chain smoker and, believe you me, he actually did light the new cigarette from the one he was smoking. I don't how many packs he smoked a day but it probably was between 5 and 7!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Hahaha! That conjures up all sorts of Images in my head. I worked with an Armenian gentleman who really was a chain smoker and, believe you me, he actually did light the new cigarette from the one he was smoking. I don't how many packs he smoked a day but it probably was between 5 and 7!


Don't tell me - never had a days sick in his life and lived to a ripe old age of 94!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Don't tell me - never had a days sick in his life and lived to a ripe old age of 94!


I'd actually like to tell you that but no he did die, heart...but he lived to a reasonable age. I suspect, if he had stopped, he might have died younger because his body wouldn't have been able to deal with the withdrawal.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Only complaint about UAE is smoking. Coming from a country where smoking is banned pretty much everywhere, here....people smoke whilst i am eating or working at my desk.

FUMING.

Doesn't help the Russian smokes..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's less restrictions on smoking in Abu Dhabi and other Emirates than there are in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You must work for a crap company!

All serious companies do not allow indoor smoking, including in Abu Dhabi.

Dubai banned smoking in all office facilities years ago. The only possible exceptions I am aware of is in the free zones but that would be a company owned building within a free zone. Does it mean that there are still offices where smoking goes on because the employees are too afraid to report the boss? Yes, but those are the crap companies.

As to the original poster, he shouldn't be allowed to smoke indoors. I'm sure Media City has strict policies about indoor smoking. But the company also won't complain if he pops outside for a cigarette break. 



iggles said:


> Only complaint about UAE is smoking. Coming from a country where smoking is banned pretty much everywhere, here....people smoke whilst i am eating or working at my desk.
> 
> FUMING.
> 
> Doesn't help the Russian smokes..


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> You must work for a crap company!
> 
> All serious companies do not allow indoor smoking, including in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


People smoke in the toilets, kitchens, in their offices. 

I am clearly misinformed, i thought this was the norm. My bad.


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Who knows - he might smoke veeeeeeery loooong cigarettes!


Lol.... i usually smoke gaudang garam taking approx 11 mins 30 secs per cigg.. but not sure they will be available in Dubai.....


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Bedougirl, for relieving me from my concerns. i was very tensed, 


BedouGirl said:


> 2. Why do you think it would be a threat to your legal offer being issued?


Its dubai, i have heard some unimaginable concerns from people who visited dubai.. specially related to Sheria law being followed so had these concerns. 


BedouGirl said:


> 3. Why do you think it would cause your offer letter to be withdrawn?


not sure its Dubai... a guy told me a story about Dubai, just needed to cross check.... 


BedouGirl said:


> 4. It's unlikely you'll have to fill out any forms or be asked any questions if your company is providing the health cover.


In India while filling form for health insurance such nuisance questions needs to be answered while in India, ciggs are even not banned and we dont even need to buy packs ciggs are sold loosely... 


BedouGirl said:


> 5. Why do you think it would be a concern to your employer?


ciggs are banned.. hence a concern not sure how will they react... 


BedouGirl said:


> 7. Do you mean can you smoke where you live? If you're living alone, of course. If you share, the people you're living with may not like it.


so will have to find a place with smoker 

Thanks a lot for answering... i am very relieved from my concerns now... 

Thanks and Best Regards, 
Lovish


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> You must work for a crap company!


I dont think so.. i have read the Glassdoor reviews they seem prettymuch same as my current company.. .. 



TallyHo said:


> Dubai banned smoking in all office facilities years ago. The only possible exceptions I am aware of is in the free zones but that would be a company owned building within a free zone. Does it mean that there are still offices where smoking goes on because the employees are too afraid to report the boss? Yes, but those are the crap companies.


yes its in Free zone, Media City but not sure if the company owns the building.. last i heard they have offices in 2 Floors... 


TallyHo said:


> As to the original poster, he shouldn't be allowed to smoke indoors. I'm sure Media City has strict policies about indoor smoking. But the company also won't complain if he pops outside for a cigarette break.


I think smoking is banned in open streets last i heard from people returning from Dubai... so a bit confused. .. 

Lets see will touch back once i reach designated area...

Thanks, 
Lovish


----------



## Lovish (Jul 25, 2015)

iggles said:


> People smoke in the toilets, kitchens, in their offices.
> 
> I am clearly misinformed, i thought this was the norm. My bad.


Really... seems its possible to smoke then...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

My office is full of smokers. Some of them spent at least 2 hours per day during their smoking/coffee breaks. Nobody seems to bother. You'll be fine. Your health, not so much )


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovish said:


> ...I think smoking is banned in open streets last i heard from people returning from Dubai... so a bit confused...


no its not, but its restricted around doorways to building entrances or other public facilities...

that, plus its just common courtesy...

whoever you spoke to returning from Dubai was blowing smoke up your rear...

and what exactly do you think *sharia* law has to do with smoking restrictions anyway?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

YOu cant smoke in public only during Ramadan (Ramzan) - and you can't eat and drink in public during the daylight hours of that month. Maybe that's what you misunderstood?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

rsinner said:


> YOu cant smoke in public only during Ramadan (Ramzan) - and you can't eat and drink in public during the daylight hours of that month. Maybe that's what you misunderstood?


No - people smoke quite clearly in front of me at work, in the kitchen, toilets, offices whether its Ramdan or not.

I thought/assumed this was the norm. But hey, I have insects crawling over me, and can't touch anything in the office either.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I knew you were either on acid or LSD.

Or did your Russian "girlfriend" pass along an unwanted gift?



iggles said:


> But hey, I have insects crawling over me, and can't touch anything in the office either.


----------

